# Natusko is gone :(



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Hello all, I really hoped that I wouldnt have to post anything this part of the forums for a long long time.

I lost my beautiful mermaid girl suddenly overnight from a mysterious illness that was extremely sudden. It happened so fast in 12 hours. I just checked on her in her quarantine cup. Literally 12 hours ago she was perfectly fine! Then, she just couldnt move most of her body like she was paralyzed. She had no symtoms of any disease I could think of besides being legarthic. I really hope it wasnt tuberculosis. My girls' are kinda swimming around as if they are looking for her. Sakura, her long distant sister, stayed next to her until she passed. Well, after that she still stayed next to her until I removed Natsuko's cup. Sakura is swimming around like she is upset. Im also so upset and crying right now I might have to call in work. _I cant believe shes gone._ I did my very best to stay with her and keep her healthy today- getting no sleep. I am thinking about having her creamated and keeping her ashes in a small jar. 


Everyone can see her and enjoy her in the happy days by going here:

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2400


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Anyone there?  Idk if I am gonna cremate her or bury her. I live in an apt so I have no backyard so need some help deciding fast. Please please no I am not gonna throw her away or flush her down the toilet. She meant a LOT to me :'(


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I am sooooo sorry for your loss, losing pets is always a heart breaker =( I don't know if it's possible to cremate a fish, but one thing you could do is bury her in soil in a pot and plant flowers over her.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

thanks  I wrapped her in some tp and napkins, and put that in a tightly sealed baby food jar. I live in an apt complex but I have a bush in front of my window. I crept outside with a spoon and burried her jar  When i move into a house I hope to take her with me and bury her in my yard with a stone on top


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your girl. And I am glad you gave her a proper burial. Bettas , I believe, have souls/spirits & * should* be disposed of with dignity when they die.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

Good idea with the jar. Again, sorry for your loss and she was lucky to have you and her sisters


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful lady and a burial seems much better than a flush or cremation.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

thank you all for your condolences. It really helps me get over the fact shes gone. I am in serious shock! @[email protected]

LOL yeah I would *NEVER* flush my babies down the toilet!!!!!!!  never ever ever ever ever. I put too much love and time into raising each of my fish, they are the closest thing I have to children. LOL no, they are my children! I have a really sick one right now who has had septicemia for a while now and another with potential popeye- the one on my avatar.

I wanted to cremate her and put her ashes in a cute teenee jar but I live in a "preppy" community where everyone is noisy and stingy about their property and the police are CRAZY here... I would have to burn her outside because I have emergency sprinklers in my apt that set off even if I burn something in the microwave!!! LOLz like my cookies...


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

Awwww. I know how you feel...my " critters" ARE my children. { IN addition to Argo, my Betta Boy, I have a dog. 

I am sorry two of your other betta babies are sick. :O( I am sending them lots of love.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

thanks  I really really really think something is in the city water right now...like seriously!! I looked out the window as I passed by some lakes and rivers and they have tons and tons of algea!!! Maybe some remaining bacteria is getting in the tap water because everything in my apt is clean. I use prime conditioner ever water change. all of my fish are showing signs of popeye  I give their tanks enough water changes too!!! IDK whats going on T-T this is so stressfull!!


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

I know somebody who keeps their pets in they're little containers. He uses rubbing alcohol and fills the jar up all the way and tightly seals the jar lid. Seems to preserve his friends really well. The fluid may darken a bit over time, but they are still hanging out in their jars


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry you lost your betta!!! Do you think it's really the water?? That would be terrible..


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

i really think it might be the water or somethin on/in my faucet Also my water heater kinda has a slight odor which I dont think is good...  Also my shrimp are starting to get milky and they are in their own lil tank! Luckily I have a betta first aid kit! Everyone right now has fresh water and epsom salt  the shrimps I just gave them clean water LOL they are like 25 cents XD 

I would like to go to the same petsmart I got Sakura and Natsuko to try to find a possible relative but I dont know if its too soon for not :/


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

aurasoulful said:


> I know somebody who keeps their pets in they're little containers. He uses rubbing alcohol and fills the jar up all the way and tightly seals the jar lid. Seems to preserve his friends really well. The fluid may darken a bit over time, but they are still hanging out in their jars



LOL i thought about doing that, by preserving her in a jar with the EZ- water stuff for model scenery water but that would be weird and she died with her mouth wide open *0*o*0 *so that would look even weirder!!! Im glad she was burried. If I had a wish it would be that bettas never got sick, lived 7 years average, or at least I wish that it was super rare for bettas to get sick in general.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh I know right?? I noticed, that each betta i owned over the years, the health issues increased and the death rate was higher in the same identical care  or even better care! My first betta was 7, lived in a bowl, had I think a cut on his side (I dunno from what) so I cleaned his water, added some drops of bettafix and he died overnight. O_O
Now, my newer bettas like Dusk (r.i.p.) had such a weak immune system a simple partial water change killed him... -.- I kinda wish they lived longer too D: and... weren't as susceptible.


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes....these precious creatures need to live at least as long as dogs do.


----------

